# Maximum bottles that can be stacked



## DasK

I'm working on plans to convert the top shelf of my pantry into a wine holding rack. I'll be using the X shape where you stack wine bottles on top of each other.

What I'm wondering is, how many bottles can feasibly be stacked on each other in this arrangement? For example, is there danger of implosion if I put 20 bottles on top of each other?


----------



## Runningwolf

I think you'll be pushing it. The most I think I've seen is maybe 12 bottles in each section. NOT because of implosion (i see no problem there) but because the bottles can slide out from each other, especially if you're using all different shaped bottles. Just food for thought.


----------



## DasK

20 bottles is just a number I pulled out of thin air. In this design there would only be one such section that would be capable of storing a large number of bottles. The rest are the smaller sections of the diamond or partial diamonds. 

I do primarily try to use the same size / type bottles for my different batches, so I think sliding would be minimal. But it is a very good point to take under advisement though, and something I had not even considered that could be an issue.


----------



## AUwiner

I made a couple of wine storage racks from old book cases. I added partitions to the shelves to make separate storage areas. It is essentially what you would have except mine are free standing. The bottles are stacked directly on top of one another 5 rows of bottles high. The rows alternate 4 bottles then 3 bottles. That's 18 bottles per section. I've had these things for a long time without any issues. All my bottles are 750ml. When you use bottles with different shapes they don't stack quite as well so you may not get as many bottles in a particular section of your rack. This is a much easier and cheaper method than trying to support each bottle like most of the commercial products. The downside is you have to move everything around to get a particular bottle if you mix your wine varieties when you store them.


----------

